# [SOLVED] Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

hello people

i need help with my laptop
Toshiba L650
corei5 , 4 gb ram ,"5650HD ATI display adapter/video card" which is the problem

I have installed win7 x86 on the original x64 bit OS for some reasons but i forgot about the drivers and other stuff ( i have NO CD from Toshiba )

RIGHT NOW i have managed to install almost all drivers (that i do really need) except the display adapter ,i don't even think that my laptop detects the ATI display card adapter ,instead it shows "standard display adapter"







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

because I'm using a Toshiba laptop the ATI drivers are not supporting my card ,so i must get my drivers from Toshiba , i have downloaded every AMD display adapter in downloads section and "installed/uninstalled pre-versions" they seemed to be installed right but when i try to launch the catalyst nothing happens (not even a process),I'm really frustrated and confused ;(


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

Hi,
Please provide the Hardware ID:

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

this is for the unknown device , i don't think its the card though
ACPI\TOS6205
*TOS6205

this is for standard VGA Graphics adapter
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_FD121179&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_FD121179
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&CC_0300

TY in Advance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

Hi,
Download the latest driver you can find on ATI website

Then use this tool to modify the driver:
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/modtool.php

Let me know how you make out.


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

i don't really seem to get it right, i have tried the modder on this
C:\ATI\Support\10-6_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_enu
but no dice , it looked different thought , real different!!xD
after installing it will require a reboot ( it wasn't doing that before )
it wont REALLY install as nothing changes in the device manager and the program files (the ATI folder is empty of files!)

hope you put things IN MY CASE because it seems im too noob to use the right stuff ( i red the steps in that site )

TY for responding fast  i hope you respond fast again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

Hi,
Did you remove the old drivers first in both Add/Remove programs and in the Device Manager?
If not, do so and try the modded driver again.
You may have to do a manual install through the Device Manager
If that fails try the driver on the toshiba website.

Bill


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

hi
there are some good changes but not working yet :S
the modder have REALLY modded the driver this time (in previous times it was taking 1 sec and then "success..." but this time it have modded MSI and so.... )
STILL i see no files in C:\program files\ATI technologies which was containing files with old "UN-modded" installations

about programs and features yes i have deleted it from there but no dice...
installing with programs and features ? how is that ?

**programs and features = add and remove programs

could you choose the right drivers for me please , i think I'm not choosing right

\\\\\\\\\\
windows 7 32bit ATI radeon
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/10-6_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_enu.exe
\\\\\\\\\\
right?


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

and i forgot to mention that i didnt find my card in the supported hardware list (my card is 5650 HD) maybe im blind ? possible...


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

i don't know but it seems that my card is not supported besides the latest update to the program was in may 09 , so OMG ***!! i just wanna get it to work i don't care if its gonna be up-to-date or not...

any other solutions? please...

confused as hell =(
tenchu8


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

i haven't noticed that you said uninstall from device manager , i have tried doing that but stupid thing is that when i restart (to apply changes) it will install that driver automatically which is getting me back to the same point :upset:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

What is the exact model number of your laptop?
Toshiba L650 is the series, but there should be more.
Bill


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

hmmmm I'm a NOOB xD


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
sorry, but tell me how to know....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

Hi,
The number *PSK1JE* is the model number.
It is a european model and Toshiba Europe list Win7 32bit drivers:
http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe....=search&macId=&country=all&page=2&startPage=1

Have you tried these drivers?
If not, be sure to remove any other ATI drivers before you install these drivers
Uninstall from both ADD/Remove Programs and in the Device Manager
Then use this program to remove any traces of the ATI drivers:
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

See attachment to enter the info you need.

Note: The PCI simple communication error is your Dialup Modem
The other error (I believe) is your Blue Tooth

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

MASTER!!! i really appreciate the help...
it worked like a charm , and yes the missing driver is bluetooth problem, toshiba "center whatever" can solve

THANKS A BUNCH !!
Tenchu


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba L650 display adapter driver problem*

Glad you have it up and running!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

